# A3 launch event



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Just back from Ridgeway's launch event. Had a great time - glorious weather, food and drinks - and the A3!

They had a silver FSI SE and a Lava Grey TDI Sport with the Parabolic wheels on - gorgeous, shining away in the sunshine.

Came away with yet more brochures, and a CD containing info on the A3, a section on Le Mans 2003, the A3 ad, a screen saver, and some music. I've got it playing on the other PC as I type this. Cool! I can bore everyone at work to death now!!

I've got the TDI booked for a 24-hour test drive next Friday, and can't wait!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Glad you enjoyed the event, Chris.

You appear to be quite excited, so I take it that you were impressed by what you saw. 8)

Dundee Audi are having a "do" next Thursday, but I'm away that day and won't be able to attend. 

Although mine gets built next week, I am keen to see a sport version as soon as possible. I'll be down in London for about 10 days, so I hope to find a dealer in the area which has one of these varients.

Does anyone know if the Audi Forum on Piccadilly has any new A3's on display. :-/


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Impressed? Absolutely!

I just love the look and feel of the thing: the aggressive front, the swoop of the body up to the C pilllar, the impact of the crease from the front to the rear lights and across the boot lid, the subtle flare of the wheel arches, the way the seats hold you, the feel of the controls, the floor-mounted accelerator (at least while static!), the way it manages to look like a slim and compact car while being a bit bigger than the existing model.

Oh, I wish mine was being built next week! Still, I've got next Friday to look forward to. My son will be coming in the car with me - as a driver of a Clio 16V, a 106 GTi and a TVR Chimaera, his input on ride and handling is invaluable, I find. And he usually acts as a bit of a counter-balance to my enthusiasm for most things Audi/VW - though he was smitten by the A3 yesterday, so that may be out the window this time!

Just checked the Audi Forum site, and it's still featuring the A8 exhibition. Maybe a phone call to find out what they've currently got on display?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Just popped into the Audi Forum, and no A3. I asked whether it was possible to find out which of my dealers has a Akoya Silver or Mauritius Blue A3. I was told that CS will be able to tell me. Telephoned just now, but it just put me on hold in a queue. Is the phone line manned at this time? If not, why the hell doesn't it tell you when you ring it!!

Just been given a quote by Hitchin Audi via email (I requested it yesterday). They may be quick, but the quote includes no discount whatsoever! Patronising or what! Don't they realise I know how to work a calculator!!!!


----------



## spiderman (Jun 7, 2003)

CCC - so you'd recommend the Parabolic wheels then? They look similar to the 'competition' alloys in the brochure. Is that the case in the metal?


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

I'm sorry Spiderman, I really can't remember whether they were regular alloy or 'chrome' finish. Â :-[ And I've been down on bended knee peering at them and the Pirelli tyres (no - Audi hasn't stretched a 16" tyre round a 17" wheel, despite what the brochure says!)

I was so taken with the sheen on the Lava Grey - very close to the pearlescent Volcano Black on my current A3 - that I didn't register the finish on the wheels.

I can let you know on Friday morning, once I've picked up the car for the test drive - will that help?


----------

